# training theories - stop overtraining!



## Mifody (Mar 8, 2003)

got this from iron addict over on gotfina.com.   its long as hell, but an excellent read.  hopefully someone reads it lol
------------------------------------------------------

Here is a portion of a training manual I am working on. It is unfinished and the nutrition and gear sections are not attached but it is pretty good reading anyway and a way to burn some time. Some of the sections do not 100% reflect my current views as they were written years ago, but its still pretty close.

The Voice of Reason

How did we get so lost?

Note: This information is geared towards genetically typical trainees not using steroids. It also works extremely well for gear users off cycle, and the VAST MAJORITY of people while on, although most people can increase the volume and frequency somewhat while on cycle. It is a given that anabolic steroid use increases the threshold point at which overtraining occurs and gear users can USUALLY tolerate more training without overtraining. Even while on gear the single biggest reason people do not grow is due to the fact they overtrain. What follows is excerpts and a compilation of articles I have written for Hardgainer magazine. Most of this information was also on a web site I produced geared toward hardgaining trainees. The web site is now closed but I am sharing this info for the board reader???s benefit. Don???t dismiss this information because you use steroids. It could have more impact than anything you have read if you take its advice to heart.

Iron Addict

Weight training is a truly unique pastime, in that for an activity as popular as it is, there is an EXTREME OVERABUNDANCE of information that is ENTIRELY UNSUITABLE FOR THE VAST MAJORITY OF THOSE THAT PARTICIPATE. It would be almost acceptable if the information given in the popular books and periodicals clearly stated that the information contained within them was only appropriate for those that are genetically gifted at building muscle tissue and in many cases also using massive amounts of steroids. This fact is never (or rarely) mentioned. It would also make the situation better if there were popular publications catering to alternative techniques suitable for the masses. Unfortunately this is not the case. The publishers go with what sells, and since the public is mistakenly under the assumption that those with the biggest muscles must know the most about how to build an awesome physique the problem propagates itself. The training information in the popular books and magazines works spectacularly well FOR THE GENETIC WONDERS (usually using steroids also) that garner all the publicity. What these methods don't do is deliver the results for the masses (yes, you and me).
For the VAST majority of trainees that make little or no progress it is their training methods that are responsible for the lack of progress. What you say? You train just like everyone else in the gym, even the huge guys that out-lift three of the typical trainees. The fact of the matter is that the popular training methods that have created most of the world class physiques DO NOT WORK FOR THE AVERAGE TRAINEE. Look around you in the gym and you see countless members slaving away week after week, year after year and for all their effort barely look like they workout at all. And often those that do look like they train are usually stuck at the same weight, lifting the same poundage???s, for months, sometimes years on end. I once read a pretty good definition of insanity, "doing the same things over and over and expecting a different result". If your training is not working for you now, how is supposed to "magically" start working one day? 
Before you just go to the routine section and look at the suggested routines and decide that they can't possibly work, wait until you have read everything before making your decision as to whether this style of training will work. Let me give you an example of why it's important to get all the facts before making a decision. If I promised you $5 million dollars to jump out of an airplane without a parachute, would you do it? If you quickly answered "no" you lost an easy $5 million. You see, the plane I was asking you to jump from was parked on the ground.
Don't lose again by "jumping" to conclusion about the concepts you are about to read. Please read everything before making any judgments. 

A letter out of time

This letter was written in 1992 to the Editor and Publisher of Hardgainer, Stuart McRobert. For those of you that have never had the pleasure of being exposed to his writings or having read his wonderful bi-monthly publication "Hardgainer", Stuart is the person I credit with showing myself and countless others the real-deal on productive weight training. He has had over 300 articles published in almost every major weight training magazine and has had ongoing columns in IronMan and MuscleMedia 2000. Never heard of him, or saw his articles and skipped over them because a major title winner didn???t write them? Well you did yourself a huge disservice. I too had skipped over his articles for a long time before I was exposed to the basic training techniques that fill the pages of Hardgainer. What is a Hardgainer? A simple yet fairly precise definition would be the vast majority of the weight training populace. Do you go to the gym and experience great gains on almost any type of training program you try? Do you watch those around you in the gym make huge gains (drug free) on a consistent basis. Well, welcome to reality land. While you can???t change your genetic make-up, you can apply a training methodology that will allow you to reach your genetic potential. 
Below is part of my story:

Stuart,

I am not a very experienced writer but I'm experienced in what does, and does not work for me. And pretty well versed in training principles that work for the average person, thanks to Hardgainer, Super Squats, and Brawn. I have trained off and on since age 14, I'm 31 now and most of the time I gained next to nothing. The only time before 1991 that I made meaningful progress was a period of about a year and a half when I was in the Army and trained very inconsistently. I was trying to do a full-body workout three days a week. Due to my inconsistency I ended up training once every 5-10 days, at best I trained twice a week. This was just what I needed! I made some great gains and did what most do, I got excited and started training more often, and increased my work-load. Of course this killed my progress. With no progress I lost desire. 
Every couple of years I would repeat this process. I would become interested in training, make gains when first starting, increase the load, and sure as night turns to day, all progress would cease as would my desire to train. I was like many people are, a virtual warehouse of knowledge about every aspect of training except that which would work for me. It wasn't until 1990 that I decided I would begin training again and would find methods that would work for me. This time I had decided I would continue no matter what. I was starting to feel as though my youth was slipping away (well of course it was, but now it was really starting to feel like it). I had learned a lot about persistence through other areas of my life and I realized I finally had the maturity to persist, no matter what. I started training again. I was once again wasting my time, but not for long. 
I received a free copy of Super Squats with a subscription to IronMan. I did a shortened version of the routine twice a week and life has never been the same! It was during this time period that I started to notice the Hardgainer department in IronMan. Things really started to click for me. After only 1 issue I sent for my copy of "Brawn" and between the three, a whole new training world had opened up for me. At last, training methods that plainly stated they were for the average person that had problems making gains. This was a real revelation for me as everything I had read in the past basically said, do this, and this, and the result would be that. Of course they all said you had to make sure you gave all body-parts equal attention or soon some body-parts would grow out of proportion and wreak your symmetry. Give me a break, I'd have killed to have some big out of proportioned muscles. Even one would have been great! Needless to say, almost every bit of so called training information I had read since 1977 was worthless. 
By the way it wasn't the six day a week 20 sets a body-part, or even the four day a week twelve sets a body-part routine that was responsible for my failure to make gains all those years. For the most part I used a three-day a week total body routine. I had from the beginning sought out information on training so I could train effectively and not waste my time. What a joke! I at least knew I was a beginner (a look in the mirror could confirm this any time) and should train like one. Almost all the glossy magazines had a beginner???s column in them and they all wanted you to train three days a week until you put on some size. And if you read the articles by the champs they often stated beginners should do a three-day a week routine before working their way up to the type of routine they were doing. In fact I still have my copy of Education of a Bodybuilder by Arnold. Once again the beginner???s section said three days a week, and after all Arnold should know. 
I guess you probably know what I think about three day a week full body routines after all these years. What a terrible shame this kind of program has been so universally promoted. It's almost as bad as the high volume train every day of the week garbage. No average person has a chance on this type of routine. Train your whole body hard then, one days rest then do it again? Come on!
I also tried a few other routines throughout the years, I think everybody from this time period gave Mike Mentzer???s theories a try. I know I did, at least I didn't lose too much time with this as even I knew something was wrong when I dreaded the next training session, started getting injured, and worst of all started losing weight fast. I could hardly afford to lose any weight being 6"1 155lbs at age 19 when Mentzer was at the height of his popularity.
Like you and so many others, I lost what could have been my most productive training years because of a lack of proper information. For some reason in my area (northern California) I had never seen a copy of Peary Raders IronMan or any other magazine or book that had a message of reason. All I had to go by were the glossy magazine/catalogues full of useless B.S. and a few books written by big names that didn't have anything to do with reality, or at least the reality of training a Hardgainer.
Since finding my way I have made more progress than I would have thought possible. I have come to realize that most people fall somewhere between hardgainer and extreme hardgainer not further up the scale.
I believe anyone that has to limit their training to two-three times a week, can only train body-parts/lifts once a week, has to do a very limited amount of movements for one or two sets at most, and has to watch their nutrition/rest habits very carefully to make gains would be classified as a Hardgainer. Well, the above statement describes me perfectly. In spite of all these limitations my progress has been great. I owe this to finding the right training information and applying it correctly. 
Does any of this sound familiar to you? Please read on. The answer to your training problems lay ahead. Since the proceeding was written in 1992 I have learned a lot more about effective training and have trained many who had genetics ranging anywhere from excellent to those you looked at and thought, "have you really lifted weights before". During this time I have NEVER had Hardgainer style training fail. Transform yourself from a "before, to an after".

The Genetic Factor

While the big names may know a whole lot about what is required to build their physiques to EXTREME levels they more often than not know ALMOST NOTHING about the requirements of those less genetically inclined to add muscle tissue. What is almost never mentioned is that in addition to having been blessed with out of this world genetics they also use massive amounts of steroids and other growth enhancing drugs. That this type of training is the type responsible for the top name physiques is of little relevance for the typical trainee trying to add bodyweight and strength. In fact, it is about as opposed as day and night for those that have difficulty getting big, here is why: 

More is not better

The average competitive bodybuilder does anywhere from 9 sets on the low end to 20-25 sets per body-part. Why so many? And if 20 sets are good why not do 40 sets and double the results? The reason is many, if not most have tried this approach and found out it led to over training. It wasn???t because growth wasn???t stimulated during the course of the workout, it was, but because so much of the body???s resources are being used to merely recover from the workout nothing is left for additional growth. In fact, in MOST cases the trainee will actually become progressively smaller and weaker on such a schedule. If the sheer volume of training were the factor responsible for weight training success the workouts would need to become progressively longer until the only factor that would limit ones growth would be the availability of gym time. This is clearly not the case as the top names are usually paid to train and have no other responsibilities, yet they do their two or three hour routines and get out of the gym. 

Frequency

It goes to reason that if doing too high a volume of training leads to over training, that training to frequently will also hamper growth. If training four days a week produces good gains why not train twice a day 7 days a week? Once again, this has been tried by many and positive results were not achieved. Once you come to grips with the fact that OVER TRAINING IS THE BIGGEST POSSIBLE MISTAKE YOU CAN MAKE, AND IS RESPONSIBLE FOR MORE BODYBUILDING FAILURES THAN ALL OTHER FACTORS COMBINED, you are on your way to becoming "all you can be", to quote the popular Army slogan. Once you adjust your training volume and frequency to the correct levels you will have done more to increase your ability to gain than any thing else short of taking growth-enhancing drugs and I assume you are not taking that route. 

The Growth Factor

So we know that sheer volume of training is not the factor responsible for growth, what is? Simple, increase your strength significantly and muscle size will go up accordingly. This simple concept is left out on most articles in the glossy magazines. Why? It should be included in bold print capitols in every article printed. There should be a statement such as; IF YOU ARE NOT USING PROGRESSIVELY HEAVIER POUNDAGE'S IN ALL YOUR LIFTS ON A CONSISTENT BASIS EVERY OTHER DETAIL IS IRRELEVANT. SEEK TO GET STRONGER AND SIZE WILL FOLLOW! 

How to unlock your potential

The key to getting stronger on a consistent basis is finding the correct volume and frequency of training YOUR BODY can handle and then always training well within these confines. This is so simple it is almost laughable, yet so few ever really consistently apply it, even after being exposed to proper training techniques. The most common reasons for not staying the course are always finding a reason (excuse) to add exercises, and being swayed too easily by others. Going into a commercial gym and watching others train, and often times even being told by others that; "you can???t possibly gain on a routine like that", and "that???s not the way so and so trains" more often than not leads the trainee to add exercises and training days to the routine to the extent that the growth process is short circuited. Don???t be another failure that gives up on lifting because it doesn't work!

The REAL Requirements

From reading the above, the uninitiated trainee is probably beginning to get the picture that Hardgainer style training consists of training less frequently, and doing less sets per body-part to ovoid what they now understand to be the reason for their lack of progress???over training. The uninitiated are probably thinking something like great, I???ll cut back to three days a week instead of four and only do eight sets per body-part instead of sixteen. Then WHAM???instant buff! This volume and frequency will still lead to frustration and stagnation.
What few are willing to grasp is just how severe heavy lifting is to the body. Not only must localized (in the muscle trained) recovery occur before growth will take place, but systemic recovery (the body as a whole) must occur also. Once recovery has occurred guess what? You are still no stronger than before the workout took place???adaptation (growth) only occurs after your body has fully recovered. Only after both of these events have occurred has the muscle grown bigger.
Most people short circuit the growth process by training before full recovery and adaptation has occurred. That???s why they find themselves doing the same weight workout after workout. Here is what happens: they do so many sets the body is in a state of constant depletion, then before their poor beat-up body has even had a chance to recuperate from the last work out the body is hammered again. True, different body-parts are worked, but the systemic depletion is only made worse. Your body is chronically over-trained and growth does not occur.
The solution to the problem of over training is shocking to most trainees who have only been exposed to the training techniques of the "champions". Be that as may, your only hope of developing a good physique is to ensure you ALWAYS train within your body???s ability to recuperate between workouts. How will you know if you are recuperating adequately? Simple, you will be able to add weight or reps workout to workout. There may be days when you are feeling down and the energy level is just not there, but days like this should be the RARE exception not the rule. How much weight should be added? One-half to two pounds on the smaller movements such as military presses or curls and one to five pounds for the big movements like squats and deadlifts. Not enough you say? Assuming the trainee bench presses one day a week and is able to add but one pound to the bar each workout. Also assuming a couple of weeks were missed due to illness or other commitments, this still amasses a 50 pound increase in bench press ability. Do even this small increase over two consecutive years and the trainee that was previously "stuck" at 185 x 6 is now doing 285 x 6 and has a better bench than almost all the other members in the gym. Of course not all progress will be linear and there will be times when the trainee will have to cut back the poundage's for a time in order to let the body fully recuperate. But there will also be times when the increases are much higher than the suggested increments. In fact, if you are new to hardgainer style training 5 pounds a week for small movements and 5-10 pounds a week for the big movements may be attainable???and body-weight may skyrocket also. Most trainees (if truly training within their limits) will add from 10 to 30 pounds during the first three months. Please keep in mind that the 30-pound figure is not the norm, but 10-20 pound body-weight increases are.

Small Gains are Sustainable

Once you are past the beginner stage, or the beginning three or four months of training correctly, it???s time to start looking at training for the long haul. By that I mean structuring your routine inside and outside the gym to ensure that all the requirements of growth are being met. One of the key ingredients of the growth recipe is ensuring that you do not try to add weight to the bar faster than your body is actually building strength. Adding weight to the bar by loosening your form and speeding up your rep speed does nothing but stoke your ego, and set you up for injury.

Your Potential

Sorry to say this, but for the vast majority of you reading this you are not going to be the next Arnold, Dorian Yates, or Ronnie Coleman. The chances are, if you are reading this you are reading out of the desperation of trying everything and getting little or no results. I can???t and won???t promise that hardgainer style training will make you the next Mr. anything, or even make you the biggest guy in your gym. What I will promise you is that these techniques, applied with passion and persistence will deliver results that will astound you.

Your Goals

While no one can define your strength training goals for you some basic guidelines are necessary to ensure you achieve them.
1. If your reading this and are thinking: I don???t want to be some huge guy who scares people because of his sheer size and can???t even scratch his own back. Keep this in mind; you can only do one of three things to a muscle. A) Make it smaller/weaker through improper/no training. B) Keep it the same size through improper training or deciding you are as big/strong as you want to be. C) Make it bigger through proper training. THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS TONING A MUSCLE. If you ever reach a point where you are satisfied with your size and strength you can easily maintain that condition by ensuring you never increase the poundage you are using. How many of you are really worried about getting too big/strong?
2. Trying get a big chest and arms while neglecting to work hard on the big muscle groups, i.e., legs/back is a surefire formula for failure for Hardgainers.
3. If you want to be big and impressive by any standards (other than competition oriented bodybuilders) you had better fix your sights on aiming high on the poundage???s used in your training. I will quote Stuart McRobert???s guidelines for strength based on the average 5???9 190 pound successful Hardgainer: bench 300, squat 400, deadlift 500. You should allow 10% leeway high or low, and take into consideration body type, as some will be natural squatters and others will be far better at deadlifting. Some may also (if educated) substitute the parallel bar dip for the bench press if they are not structurally suited to bench press. Although the dip doesn???t get anywhere near the recognition the bench press does, it actually works more muscle than the bench. Lighter or heavier bodyweight lifters will need to adjust their goals accordingly.
If these figures seem out of reach take heart, they seemed an impossibility to me also when first exposed to them after reading Stuart???s first book; Brawn. That I reached these goals within approximately 2-1/2 years seemed like a dream to me. My transformation physically was equally startling. I went from an experienced (so I thought) trainee with years of training under my belt that had reached the pinnacle of 175 pounds at 6???1 to a 235 pound trainee experienced in what really works. I eventually hit 270, but to hold 270 it takes TONS of gear and thats not where I am at currently. 235 at 8% is where I try to stay most of the time these days
4. If you are trying to trim down and get bigger at the same time you are asking your body to make a very difficult task almost impossible. Either lose the excess fat before trying to get big or plan on losing it after you have added some serious size first. And if you are happy with your body-fat level don???t be afraid to let some fat come along when adding muscle. Trying to get big and stay very lean is a task difficult for even the genetically elite, and next to impossible for the hardgainer.

How Hard to Train

Doing a limited routing that has the trainee properly regulating the volume and frequency of their routine will still fail if the critical growth factor of intensity is ignored. Many people train with the intensity of an old lady knitting. This usually occurs because of either pure laziness, or the trainee is so accustomed to doing endless sets to ensure "complete development" that they only train half-heartedly out of pure survival instinct. You cannot do set after set at high levels of intensity. You can train hard, or you can train for long periods, but you cannot do both. And since we know that doing set after set (even at low intensity levels) will lead to over training the choice becomes clear. Train as hard as possible, as briefly as possible, and get out of the gym.
How hard is hard as possible, and can you train too hard? This too is an easy question to answer. If you take all your sets (after warm-ups) to failure, you will have done everything necessary to achieve growth stimulation. Failure is defined as ceasing the set when it is impossible to get another rep without breaking form. Do not contort your body and cheat the weight up any way possible in attempt to get another rep. As long as you are pushing like your life depended on it to attempt the last rep you have achieved your goal. Forced reps, negatives, and other beyond failure techniques are not needed and usually are the fast track to burn-out for Hardgainers. Do not train to failure on deadlifts! Leave the last rep in you. Just make sure you truly are right next to the limit when ceasing the set, not many reps away.
Most trainees, even when tasked to train to complete failure come up many reps short, especially on the "big" exercises. Why? Because it hurts. I will not go as far as saying that progress cannot be made without training to failure because the truth is that all training methods work???for some people. Unfortunately in order to fully stimulate growth in as few sets as possible and get out of the gym training brutally hard is a requirement. The alternative is to do more sets to make up for the lack of intensity. This is rarely a good idea for the Hardgainer. Train hard or stay home, sorry!

The Path to Excellence

In order for you to achieve all that your genetic endowment will allow you must understand and APPLY the following guidelines on a consistent basis until you have achieved your physical potential or are as big as you care to be.

The "Driver"

Please read the following carefully, the need to include a heavy full body movement in your routine is crucial to your lifting success!
The typical hardgainer can forget about making big gains throughout the body until they get the thigh/back musculature growing. Think about it this way, if your body is not very efficient at growing muscle tissue and your current routine is like that of most trainees, (what I call the double B???s, bench and biceps) how much of a demand have you placed on your body to become more efficient at growing? Working chest, delts, tri???s, and biceps works approximately 10% of your overall lean body mass. Working hard on deadlift???s (bent legged, Trap Bar, or sumo) or squatting (not necessarily at the same time) works more like 70% of your musculature at once and sends a STRONG message to your body to GET BETTER AT GROWING NOW! Because the demands on your metabolism are so great when doing these movements the results are also great. But like anything worthwhile in life it comes at a price: brutally hard work done consistently with ever increasing poundage???s.

The original "recipe" for success for those that were previously unable to register significant gains in size and strength was the 20 rep squatting routine with one set (after warm-ups) to failure done along with a handful of other basic exercises, no fluff, just brutally demanding hard work done infrequently with an emphasis on heavy eating. If you have never done high rep squatting or deadlifting with limit poundage's you will no doubt be amazed at how difficult they are. They will probably be the most demanding things you have ever done inside or outside of the gym. They will for sure be the most productive thing you've ever done in the gym.
Twenty Rep squats are not done by putting a light-weight on the bar and doing twenty quick reps and racking the bar. They are done by using a weight that the trainee will have to almost kill himself to get 15 reps with. By rep 10 or so you will be breathing like a horse and gasping for your breath. You will fight to get the 15 reps, then instead of racking the bar you keep it on your shoulders and rest/breath long enough to get the next rep, and the next, then the next. You will have to fight every fiber in your body telling you to dump the bar. But you persist and make it to rep 20. Rep 21 should be impossible should you have attempted it. If you are able to do another set after this one you weren???t trying hard enough. For this reason I always do high rep squats (or deadlifts) as the last movement in the routine. Try them and see why!
Many times I have trained people who swore they worked like animals in the gym and had them on the floor gasping like fish out of water, unable to continue with any additional work after one limit set of squats. These were people that swore they trained as hard as possible and were sure the proposed workout could not possibly be able to stimulate growth in so few sets. By the way these were usually people that were previously unable to add bodyweight and went on to become quite big and strong by applying Hardgainer techniques to their training.

The Heritage

High rep squatting has a history going back to the early days of the Iron Game. For a detailed history and training program promoting high rep squatting I suggest you purchase the book "Super Squats" by Randall Strossen. While the main routine contained in this book will prove to be too much for most Hardgainers, the abbreviated routine given is excellent (contained in this manual, see description) for those needing to cut back to the bare bones in able to gain. This routine was promoted by Peary Radar (IronMan Magazines previous Editor/Publisher) as a surefire routine for those unable to gain on even the basic 20 rep squatting routine consisting of squats, barbell curls, bench presses, rows, and military presses. Peary championed the 20 rep squatting routine for years during his time as publisher of IronMan. Unfortunately his voice was drowned out by the Weiders "champion" routines. His magazine also did not have the exposure of the Weider publications at the time. When IronMan was procured by the current owners the newer formula (big names, long routines) was ushered in and the tradition of basic training with heavy squats as the core of the routine was almost lost to future generations. Were it not for Stuart McRobert, Randall Strossen and a handful of others that had learned this most productive method of training and promoted it to all that would listen.

The Deadlift

While there has been more exposure given to the squat in bodybuilding circles than deadlifting it is time this changed. For many trainees, especially the long limbed type that Hardgainers tend to be, the deadlift may be the single most productive movement that can be done. Even surpassing the mighty squat that has become famous for making strongmen out of people that previously could not make significant gains. I strongly recommend some type of deadlifting in everyone???s routine (physical limitations not withstanding). Not only will you have gone a long ways towards achieving your physical potential, you will also help yourself avoid lower back injuries.
How could that be? You have been told that deadlifts will wreak your back. Consider that most lower back injuries occur when someone (weight trainees included) with little lower back strength bends over to pick up something relatively light and something "lets go". Building a strong lower back through deadlifting will go along way towards insuring you don???t have the same thing happen to you. As long as structural weaknesses are not preexisting, you maintain perfect form while deadlifting (this applies to ALL exercises), and if you are new to deadlifting, you start VERY light and build up your poundage's slowly while perfecting your form, you should be able to never be injured by deadlifting. Almost all weight-training injuries are preventable.

Trap Bar Deadlift

I could write pages praising the advantages of the Trap Bar and it???s value in assisting the trainee to reach their physical potential. This piece of equipment, when used correctly has the ability to transform physiques. Muscles worked when using this movement are thighs, hamstrings, glutes, lower back, upper back (lats, mid back, traps), forearms, and abs/obliques. In other words, the same muscles used a when performing the bent legged deadlift. So what makes the Trap Bar so special, and makes it a superior movement to the strait bar deadlift? Simple, works the same muscles as the conventional deadlift while making it a safer movement by avoiding undue stress to the lower back and providing more stress to the thighs. Because it reduces the need for extreme technical proficiency as required during the strait bar deadlift most trainees are able to push harder and move more weight. The sum total is a super productive movement that works approximately 70% of your lean body mass relatively safely. To top it off, this piece of equipment sells for under $200.00 U.S. dollars.
Performance of the movement is relatively simple, stand inside the bar and hold onto the two parallel handles. Keeping your lower back slightly arched and your head up push down into the floor with your feet trying to keep the weight on your heels. Do not round the lower back, and do not take the movement to absolute failure (stop one rep short), and you can rest assured you will have sent a strong signal to your body to grow
If finances allow, this is a must purchase item for the home gym trainees. Unfortunately most gyms do not have a Trap Bar. If possible talk your gym owner into purchasing one, or allowing you to purchase one and deduct the price from your membership. After using my Trap Bar only one time, my brother purchased his own and carried it in the trunk of his car to the gym on leg/back day. This option should not be overlooked.
Are the high reps the only way to go?
Many of you are probably wondering if the high reps for squats and deadlifts are really necessary to achieve big gains in size and strength. The answer to that question is absolutely not. They just happen to be the most efficient and safest way (assuming your form doesn???t deteriorate to get all your reps) for most trainees. They also provide a big-time stimulus to the cardio-vascular system at the same time you are weight training.
Sets of between 5 and 20 reps all work very well as long as the intensity level is high. You will make great progress on any rep scheme as long as all other training factors are in proper place. Besides if you???ve ever done them you know that they are almost as hard mentally as physically. Your body and mind will both need some well deserved rest after a hard 20 rep (15 reps works almost as well) squat or deadlift cycle. Rotate between whatever rep schemes work best for you. But everyone should take the time to devout at least 8-16 weeks to a 20 rep squat or deadlift routine. You may find out a lot about your mental character as well as your physical potential. Will you dump the bar at rep 16 because it HURTS SO BAD, even though if you really tried, you could have gotten all your reps? Don???t be surprised, this is what most do when faced with the challenge. Do you really want to be like most people?

What if you can???t squat or deadlift?

Let me first start off by saying that there are very few of you out there that legitimately can???t either squat or deadlift, especially using the Trap Bar. I will also go out on a limb and state that most readers will have many excuses why they can???t and also add that many HAVE NEVER EVEN TRIED TO DEADLIFT. Most trainees will have at least tried squatting and after realizing the tremendous effort required to squat heavy weights decided leg extensions and maybe a couple of half effort sets of whatever leg training apparatus is handiest and easiest will suffice on leg day. The thought being???.well, after all, we don???t want to use up all that energy that would be best applied to endless sets of curls. This is the road to nowhere! Get competent instruction on how too properly squat and deadlift. I highly recommend the book "The Insiders Tell-All Handbook on Weight-Training Technique" even if expert coaching is available. You may need to work on your flexibility to become a more proficient squatter. If this is the case invest the time needed on a proper flexibility routine performed twice a week. This will pay off big dividends once you are able to squat correctly and will go a long way towards making you more injury proof.

Safety Squats

For those of you that are not familiar with this bar (probably the majority of readers) it is a bar with a padded yoke that has the weight-bearing portion of the bar angled forward. This moves the center of gravity forward and in conjunction with the padded protrusions of this strangely shaped bar allows "hands free" squatting. This allows the hands to be used to hold onto a squat or power rack and stabilize the upper torso. In fact proper use of this bar will allow almost any trainee to squat in any position from a "lean forward" powerlifting style to an actual "lean back" position, something that is impossible with a regular bar.
The Tall Hardgainers Curse
A common complaint of many tall Hardgainers is the amount of forward lean necessary to stabilize the bar makes the squat a great hip and back movement while leaving the legs only moderately worked. The Safety Squat Bar has the potential to mitigate these factors and provide a first class leg workout with minimal knee and back stress. With the Safety Squat Bar I am able to squat upright and move my stance in, my legs and hips get hammered while my back is only moderately worked.
I have trained a tall (6???3") novice who due to extreme inflexibility and body mechanics could not get much past the half squat position without his heels coming off the ground and almost falling down forward. He was so tight he had difficulty bending down to pick up a standard Olympic bar with 45lb plates loaded, yet with the safety squat bar he was able to find a pain free squat position with this bar and squat to almost parallel.
Performance
Here???s how it works. The bar is loaded (preferably in a power rack, although a squat rack will suffice) and the trainee dips under the bar and removes it from the rack. Because of the padded lateral stabilizer bars and the forward cant of the bar it stays in place on the traps/shoulders without assistance of the hands, the hands are used to hold onto the power rack. Special handles that attach to the rack are included with the bar, but it works fine just using the posts of the rack for support. By using the hands/arms to stabilize your torso you will find you are able to maintain a very upright position while squatting thus allowing your legs to take the brunt of the work.
Stance width and foot angle are only limited by what is comfortable and safe. The one reservation I have about the use of this bar is the extreme flexibility of positions that one is able to use. If you set up in an unnatural position and attempt to use heavy weights you are asking for trouble. It is possible to use positions with this bar that will put extreme stress on the knees, don???t do this! Common sense should tell you when you???re about to put yourself in harms way. Find a comfortable stance and position that is an improvement of your normal squatting position and work with that.
One of the variables to keep in mind is foot placement relative to the rack posts you are holding onto. The closer you place your feet to the posts the more upright your torso will be. Setting up well back of the uprights will have you leaning forward more and will put more pressure on the back.
Most trainees will find they can use much more weight with the Safety Squat Bar than they can with a regular bar. The factors involved that makes this possible are the ability to find a natural "strong" posture and stance, and the ability to use the arms to pull past the sticking point. The use of the arms can be a help or a hindrance dependent on how they are used. If one always uses arm strength to pull through the difficult portion of the lift, little will be gained and the sticking point will only be made worse. However if arm use is kept to a minimum and used only during the last very tough reps of a set, one is able to really up the intensity and get in some very productive reps that would be impossible otherwise.
The Safety Squat Bar has been advertised in Powerlifting USA for some time now and can be ordered by calling 831-637-0797. I???m confident once enough trainees give the Safety Squat Bar a try it will become a very popular piece of equipment, especially with tall Hardgainers who have suffered under the squat bar for many years. It has many advantages unique to machines, yet has the flexibility of free weights.

Leg Press

If you can find a leg press that doesn???t put your knees in peril by providing to great of a range of motion, and doesn???t place undue stress on the lower back or potentially "crush you" by having the weight carriage come down to far when failure/fatigue is reached you will get good results as long as you are able to push like your life depended on it. However you need to keep in mind that the leg press should be used as a last resort if all efforts to squat and deadlift productively have failed. You will have to expect decreased results, but if the choice is leg press or no heavy leg-work at all the choice is easy.
That being said, I think the leg press is a valuable piece of equipment for all trainees. In fact I think enough of it to have purchased my own. Why own a piece of equipment I truly believe to be inferior to the squat and deadlift? For me the reason is to be able to continue with leg work during times when my lower back needs a rest from continual heavy squats and deadlifts, or when just needing a change of pace. I also use it when training someone who cannot squat or deadlift due to prior injury or physical limitations. It can be a refreshing break from squats and deadlifts, but not a substitute.
DO NOT USE THIS AS AN EXCUSE TO NOT SQUAT OR DEADLIFT. Used by those that can use them safely bent-legged deadlifts and squats are the most productive movements you can do, bar-none. If they are done in a fashion that leads to injury they are also a liability. Learn to do these movements correctly and learn to savor the satisfaction of knowing you have done what is needed to stimulate big gains throughout the body.

Squat Machines

There are many other machines that approximate the squat in body mechanics that will allow those that may be otherwise unable to perform free weights squats to get in a good workout.

"Volume, Frequency, and "Overlap"

Here is part of my experience learning how to properly modulate training volume, frequency, and exercise overlap to find what worked best for me. And while we are all different in our ability to recover from workouts the following formula has been the most successful for almost every hardgainer I have trained.
It was during the course of a heavy 20 rep squat routine cycle that I hit the wall after only four weeks of maximum poundage training having taken three weeks to build up to a weight where rep 20 seemed like a "fight for life". I decided to cut back to squatting once a week and see how I did on this new frequency. I was hard to mentally make the change as even many hardgainer routines are designed around twice a week squatting. Fortunately every once in a while common sense prevails, and the right choice is made. Immediately after going to once a week squatting my poundage progression took off! It was only after going to once a week that I started to notice that many respected authorities recommended squatting once a week. Why hadn't I noticed this before?
I then decided I would try training all my lifts once a week to see if this was also the answer to upper body progression. I made the change and have never looked back! The results were immediate and consistent, which brings up a point that cannot be stated strongly enough, if you are training effectively within your ability to recuperate you should be seeing progress in the form of strength increases from workout to workout. This should be either weight or rep increases. These don't have to be (and should not be) big increases. A one-repetition increase with the same form is significant. One half or one pound increases for small movements and one to three pounds on big movements is about right for most trainees. Early on in a cycle you can add five pounds a week to big movements but this rate of increase is not sustainable.
What is the correct frequency and training volume? You will have to find out for yourself, but if you always err on the side of doing less instead of more your training will be more productive. Everyone can gain on abbreviated routines (and very abbreviated routines) but once you start training outside your ability to recuperate real progress stops.
There was a wonderful article in Hardgainer #29 by Jack Stocks describing his training experiences. Jack found he could only maintain meaningful progression on two movements, and He has to do these movements on different days of the week. Some may be asking, what kind of strength and development can be achieved by such limited training? Well, anyone who read the article knows that Jack is very strong on the movements he does. As far as development goes, I am sure he is not as balanced as someone whose recuperative abilities allow them to do more movements, so what! He has found his limits and trains within them. He is far more successful than those that slave away for months and years on end using puny poundage's with little development anywhere.
Hopefully your tolerance for training volume will allow you to do more movements for more complete development, (if this is what you are trying to achieve) the point is, you need to determine the volume and frequency that works for you and train within these confines. Knowing I am a Hardgainer and will only respond to a limited amount of training, one of the biggest mistakes I have made in the past is trying to find the limits of my ability to recuperate. Gains come at a snails pace when compared to the progress that is possible when training well within your limits. Grasp the last sentence and apply it, NO, REALLY APPLY IT! Don???t keep adding exercises until you are on the edge, or worse yet, over your ability to recuperate.
Before coming to grips regarding proper frequency and duration of training load, the goals often stated in Hardgainer of 300/400/500 bench, squat, and deadlift seemed as though they would be definite, limit lifts for me, when and if I reached them. After applying the techniques contained within these pages these goal, adjusted UP because of my higher bodyweight were achieved. Had I continued training using the popular methods I am quite certain I may have achieved a 225 pound bench and 275 pound squat, and probably would have never deadlifted. Of course I would have only achieved a physique to match. The worse part is after a time I would no doubt have done what MOST lifters do; quit, because weight-training just did not work for me.

Exercise Overlap

One of the other factors to take into consideration is avoiding as much "overlap" as possible. By overlap, I mean doing movements on different days of the week that directly or indirectly affect a body part. The goal for most trainees should be to hit all body parts/lifts only once a week or less once very advanced or in the cases of extreme Hardgainers. In fact once you are willing (or able if work or family obligations are not a factor) to throw out the notion of following a weekly schedule and train only when YOU ARE FULLY RECOVERED from the prior workout you may find your progress increases many fold.
Many times someone will suggest training body parts once a week and will then go on to outline a routine that has the trainee squatting and deadlifting heavy on different days of the week and doing bench presses for chest on Monday, behind the neck presses for delts on Wednesday, and close grip benches for triceps on Friday. Take a close look; delts and triceps are hit hard three days a week. Squatting and deadlifting on different days of the week has a long tradition behind it, but for those that use a lot of back in their squats, this ends up putting a lot of stress on the lower back two days a week. That this works for many has little relevance for the Hardgainer struggling to make progress in the big lifts that have the most impact on overall musculature.
If training three days a week, doing all pulling movements on one day, all pressing movements the next session, and leg/lower back work on the third day will pretty well keep overlap to a minimum. I RARELY recommend any Hardgainer train more than three days a week, but this schedule will work if the person in question has a track record of making fair gains on an expanded routine and is "stuck". FOR MOST TRAINEES A TWO DAY A WEEK (OR EVEN LESS OFTEN) ROUTINE IS THE WAY TO GO. If you absolutely have to be in the gym three days a week, ensure one of the days is only "accessory" work for abs, calves, neck, and forearms. Break this rule and you will also be breaking your body???s ability to grow. You don???t grow in the gym, you grow when resting between workouts. Ensure you are getting enough rest!
When doing a two-day a week routine any combination that doesn't have the trainee doing redundant work will do just fine. What works best for most is doing all upper body pushing movements on day one, and doing squats or deadlift???s, (or both) on day two. I also recommend including upper back/bicep training on the same day as deadlifts are completed as deadlifts involve the lats tremendously. Anyone having difficulty picturing how deadlifts involve the lats will have to experience it to believe how brutal deads are on the lats and mid-back. This schedule prevents overlap of upper bodywork and provides a whole week of undisturbed rest for the lower back. Doing squats and deadlifts on the same day works best if only one "work" set after warm-ups are completed. One of these lifts will suffer relative to the poundage's that can be moved if these movements are done on separate days of the week, but it's a good compromise for most people as they should be able to add weight to the bar for both movements, as opposed to when doing the lifts on separate days of the week.
A better option for many, is to focus on only one of the lifts per training cycle, Or as Stuart McRobert has suggested, pair up the squat and stiff legged deadlift for one cycle and rotate with the bent-legged deadlift and leg press combo for the next training period.

Help, I???m Stuck! A Short Course on Intensity Cycling

Of course you will eventually get to a point when repetition or weight increases are no longer possible. What then? There are four basic ways you can get yourself "unstuck". Which method you prefer to use will have something to do with your personality. You will have to experiment to find out what works best for you, but you HAVE TO APPLY ONE OF THESE METHODS IF YOU ARE TO GET TRULY BIG AND STRONG. Do not think you can somehow get around this. To do so is trying to cheat your body out of what it needs to consistently improve.
1. The first tried and true method is to cycle your intensity somewhat the way powerlifters do. To do this you have to be willing to train with light poundage???s at least some of the time to let your body heal and build up training momentum as Stuart calls it. Take a few days off, then when you resume training start out using 65%-85% of your previous best workout poundage's and take from three to eight weeks to work back up to where you were.
Once you have built back up to using your previous best poundage's it's time to get out your small plates and gradually work your way into new poundage territory. Make sure you have a good selection of small plates at your disposal. Not just a pair of 1-1/4's but also some 1/2 and 1/4 pound discs, so you never have to add weight to the bar faster than you can build strength. Rest assured, the more aggressive you are with your poundage increases the shorter your gaining period will be. Be patient, small increases over the long haul are far more productive than continually going stale and having to start over again.
There are many factors that determine how long you will be able to continue gaining after you have surpassed your previous best. If you are truly training well within your ability to recuperate you will find it much easier to keep continued weight increases coming along. As long as you keep the increases small enough you may find you can progress for months at a time before hitting the wall. Although many (myself included) have found that extremely long, slow cycles can become too monotonous and changes are needed to keep one mentally fresh.
What I have found to work best for me and most trainees is to spend three to five weeks building up and then spending six to 12 weeks in new poundage territory. The short building period works for me because if I continue to a point where increases are impossible in all or most movements I find I have to take a very long slow building period to get back up to my past best poundage???s.
You will have to experiment to find out how much to cut back and how long to take to build back up. I found out the hard way that if I cut back too far and take too long to work my way back up it is much harder for me to get to my previous best poundage's. Others have found the opposite to be true, and a long building period is needed to build gaining "momentum." The important thing is once you are training flat out that you are progressive with your poundage???s. If you are not training too much or too frequently you will be able to add weight or reps. 
2. The second method is to add rest days between your workouts to allow for recovery and growth to occur. This is an excellent way to ensure the growth process is never short-circuited. As you grow bigger and stronger you may also find this to be the only way you are able to consistently make gains. Why? Because as you continue to add weight to the bar you also increase the demands each workout places on your metabolism.
If you absolutely must keep your workout within a weekday???weekend cycle, the best alternative may be to split your workload into two separate workouts. Then instead of doing the first one Monday, the second on Friday and continuing on this schedule, you would complete Friday???s workout, and then, instead of doing Monday???s workout, you do the workout Wednesday. The next workout would take place on Monday, the next on Friday. This amounts to training three times every two weeks, or hitting each muscle every 9 days. Not enough? For all of you that read the popular training magazines that cover the routines of the "champions" you no doubt know that while they do LOTS of sets and work out very frequently, many still only train each muscle once every seven days. If once a week works for genetic wonders on huge amounts of steroids do you really think that giving yourself two more days of recovery wont work for you?
The alternative method is to discard the notion of the calendar week and train whenever you are fully recovered. You will have to find out by trial and error how many additional days to add, but it is simple to know when you are regulating your training frequency enough. How to know? You will slowly but surely be adding weight or reps. As long as this is occurring all is well. FORGET THE NOTION ONCE AND FOR ALL THAT YOU WILL LOSE SIZE IF YOU WAIT MORE THAN 72 HOURS, OR MORE THAN A WEEK, OR WHATEVER PRECONCEIVED NOTION YOU HAVE ABOUT TRAINING FREQUENCY NEEDS. IT SIMPLY IS NOT TRUE. Everyone recovers at different rates, and as you grow stronger time needed to recover from workout increases.
3. Reduce the number of movements or the number of work sets in each workout. This method also works well, the only limitation being that if the trainee is already performing an abbreviated routine there may be little to eliminate. What does have a significant effect, is for those that have always believed that one work set after warm-ups could not possibly stimulate growth is to try the method you previously condemned. You may find yourself mistaken. There is more about one set training below. Just let me tease you by saying it may be the most productive method for many of you willing to give it a fair shake.
4. Change the makeup of your routine. By this I mean change the exercises performed, the rep range, the time you rest between sets, or any combination of the above. Just make sure you don???t substitute isolation movements for compound movements or replace safe movements with those that are bound to injure you eventually. Just make sure the movements you pick are at least somewhat similar to your "core" exercises.
Using myself as an example, my core movements are squats, trap bar deadlifts, pull-ups, dips, and the seated press. When I need a change my substitutes are: safety bar squats, conventional or stiff legged deadlifts, pull-downs, bench or dumbbell bench press, and seated dumbbell presses. By making my alternate exercises so closely related there is transference of gains when switching between routines. This is something that does not always occur when doing dissimilar movements.
Exercises
If you use nothing but the exercises listed below you will have more than enough exercises at your disposal to make you big as you'll ever be and still have enough variety to keep you excited about your workouts. The exercises listed are not only there because they are effective, they are also listed because they are safe performed properly. Including movements like behind the neck presses, behind the neck pull-downs, hack squats, bench presses to the neck, and others too many to name WILL EVENTUALLY INJURE YOU. IF YOU ARE INJURED YOU CANNOT TRAIN, IF YOU CANNOT TRAIN YOU CANNOT GROW.
Machines are fine as long as they do not put you in over-stretched positions or are not suited for your body type. I especially like the "Hammer" line of machines. Machines are fine for a change of pace, and if your gym has a few "favorites" that you are fond of using by all means continue with their use. But you cannot beat free weights for overall size and strength gains.
Select your movements primarily from the "major movements" list. Just be sure to include ab, calves, and grip work to your routine. I made the mistake of neglecting calf work for years because it just didn't interest me. Guess what? When I got good at squatting my thigh size went through the roof, of course I didn't pay a lot of attention to it until I started getting positive comments about my thighs and it was usually followed up with "but how come your calves aren't growing".

Arm Work

Everyone wants big arms, few people have them. The best way for the Hardgainer to focus on their arms is to forget about them. What's that? Simple, we've already established that over training is the reason for lack of progress, and for best gains the minimum amount of training that can be done and still cover all body-parts will result in the fastest gains. So how to best accomplish the task? Use compound movements that hit many muscle groups at once. I assure you once you can do chins with your palms facing you with body-weight + 35-60 pounds strapped to your waist for 6-8 reps you will have biceps about as big as their going to get. Once you can dip body-weight + 75-100 pounds for 6-8 reps or do close grip bench presses with 100% of body-weight for 6-8 strict, you will indeed have big triceps. This is the way for a hardgainer to get big arms. The 12 sets for biceps 12 for triceps routines are the fast-track to failure for all but the most gifted.

Compound/Major Movements
Squat, Safety Squat, Leg Press
Deadlift, Trap Bar Deadlift, Sumo Deadlift, Stiff Leg Deadlift
Bench Press, Dumbbell Bench Press, Incline Press, Incline Dumbbell Press, Parallel bar Dip, Close Grip bench Press
Pullup/Chin, Pull-Down, Bent Row, Dumbbell Row, Cable Row
Seated/Military Press, Dumbbell Press

Accessory Movements
Barbell Curl, Dumbbell Curl
Triceps Pushdowns
Calf Raises
Neck Work (Machine or Manual))
Grip Work (various)
Crunch Sit-up, Hanging Leg Raise, Pulley Crunch
L-Fly (for external shoulder rotators)

Number of work sets and warm-ups

Each exercise should be done for one or two work sets and then move on to the next movement. If you are truly training hard and taking the movements to failure there is no reason to do any more work and in fact, it will be counter productive if you do. Before the "work" sets are completed warm-ups MUST be done until YOU are sure that the muscles (and joints) being worked are fully warm and you are able to do your set(s) as hard as possible without injury.
That said, the minimum amount needed is best as it will leave you as strong as possible for your sets and reduce the chance of over training. Remember, as far as your body is concerned all training is a negative as far as depleting your body's reserves. Only when the minimum amount of training possible to stimulate growth occurs will your body be in the maximum state to achieve growth.

Routines,

After reading about H.I.T./Hard-Gainer style training the average reader should understand that the primary reason growth does not occur is because the overtraining threshold has been reached and the body simply cannot tolerate the stress imposed by the workouts and still have ample resources to recover, and then MORE IMPORTANTLY, super-compensate (add additional muscle). Once people truly grasp this concept and see the magic in, they seek to streamline their training and eliminate extra redundant exercises, sets and days spent in the gym. The problem that arises is typically; they STILL do WAY too much and fail to achieve the results they seek. Being brainwashed into thinking that every aspect of the muscle must be fully stimulated lest you become ???un-balanced??? makes the average guy do so much that he is an ???un-balanced??? bag of bones without much muscle. Here is something I have written before that I will state again before I get into the actual routines. 

What if, instead of doing so much you never grow, those 3-4 exercises per body-part to ensure ???complete development??? of all ???aspects??? of a muscle. What if all you did was:

Squats 400 x 20
Stiff-legged deadlifts 375 x 15
Bench Press 315 x 12
Pull-Up with 100 lbs extra weight x 12
Military Press Body-Weight x 10
Calf-Raise 700 x 15
Weighted Sit-Up 175 x 12

How much bigger would you be than you are now, and what muscle would be under-developed?!?!?!?!?!?

What if that was ALL THE LIFTS YOU ACTUALLY DID ON A WEEK-TO-WEEK BASIS, BUT ACTUALLY DID THAT AMOUNT OF WEIGHT? AND SINCE THAT WAS ALL YOU DID YOU NEVER OVERTRAINED AND YOU WERE ALWAYS ABLE ADD A LITTLE AMOUNT OF WEIGHT TO THE BAR. HOW MUCH FUCKING BIGGER WOULD YOU BE THAN YOU ARE NOW???????

Am I stating that the above lifts are all that should be done by all trainees? Absolutely not, but I am trying to illustrate that you don???t need to do a lot of different lifts to get big all over, and lets face it. Complete development isn???t what most people lack, it???s adequate mass that most folks lack, plain and simple. Some people can truly tolerate no more training than the above lifts and grow. Many can do LOTS more productively but most people on a percentile basis fall at the low end of the recovery scale and should train accordingly. 

Let???s dive into some routines and take a look at what productive training for real people is, not the BULLSHIT hype you see in the bodybuilding magazines that ONLY works for genetic marvels doing more growth enhancing pharmaceuticals than you will ever dream of doing.

Here is Peary Radar???s (former publisher of Iron-Man magazine) favorite routine for people that just could not gain on any type of expanded routine. Don???t just dismiss this as an asinine routine that couldn???t provide any tangible results because of its brevity. I have trained a few EXTREME hard-gainers that gained NOTHING until they were put on a routine such as this. And once done, they put on 20 lbs bodyweight in a short amount of time. These were people that had gained NOTHING in years of training the conventional way.

Day one:

Squat
Bench press
Row

This is repeated 3-7 days later depending on recovery.


A more balanced routine for the average person is along the lines of this:

Day one:
Squat
Stiff-legged Deadlift
Pull-up or Pull-down
Barbell Curl

Day Two:
Bench Press or Incline Press
Dip
Military Press
Abs

Training Days are regulated by recovery ability, NOT the calendar. As long as the weights are going up all is well, if not add rest days. For most people a Tuesday/Friday schedule works, but again, if it doesn???t it means you need to insert rest days.

Here is a three day rotation done either with one days rest between days one and two and two days after day three (three days a week) or with 2 days rest between each training day, which makes it a 9 day rotation. By the way I have NEVER had anyone on a 9 day rotation that didn???t make ASTOUNDING GAINS! I have had people that respond better to the once a week format, and all things being equal, the more frequently you can train, the faster your results will be. BUT, and this is the big BUT, training before you have recovered is COMPLETELY USELESS and forcing the issue to get more growth periods will not work.


Day one:
Bench Press or Dip
Close grip bench press
Military or dumbbell press

Day two:
Squat
Deadlift
Calf Raise
HEAVY Abs

Day three:
Pull-up or pull-down
Bent Row, Dumbell Row, or Hammer Row
Barbell or Dumbell Curl
Hammer Curl

Here are a couple of full body routines, These are not very popular anymore but if you can productively get through them and are able to tolerate only being in the gym every 4-7 days they can work WONDERS.

Workout one:
Squat
Row
Bench press
Dumbbell press
Abs

Workout two done 4-7 days later
Deadlift
Pull-up
Dip
Military press
Abs 


Here is Mike Mentzers final H.I.T. incarnation out of ???Heavy Duty II, Mind and Body. It is VERY similar to the routine Mike had me doing when he was training me personally. After each day training there are THREE FULL DAYS REST! Not enough training you say? Well I NEVER failed to go up on weight or reps or both while doing it. The size gains did not always follow the strength gains as much as I would have liked but in retrospect I was not eating anywhere enough protein at the time and was on a fairly low gear dose. I can HIGHLY recommend this routine for anyone with enough balls to buck traditions and give it an honest shot.


Workout A Flat Dumbell Flies Super Setted1 with Incline Press Close Grip, Palms Down Pull Down Reguar Deadlift 

Workout B Leg Extension Super Setted1 with Squats Calf Raise 
Workout C Dumbell Laterals Bent Over Dumbell Laterals Curl (Straight Bar) Tricep Pressdown Super Setted1 with Dips 

Workout D Leg Extension (static hold2) Super Setted1 with Leg Press Calf Raise 


Here is Doggcrap???s (A 295 lbs wall of a man that is a very successful personal trainer and who will probably make a BIG splash in BB circles soon) I did a copy-paste because I???m lazy, but it will give you the idea. ALL Dogg???s training principles are SPOT-ON and if it doesn???t work for you all that need be changed is frequency and for some people only doing mostly strait sets instead of rest-pause. ALL body-parts are trained with ONE SET ONLY, performed in rest-pause fashion.

DAY ONE 
CHEST 
SHOULDERS 
TRICEPS 
BACK WIDTH 
BACK THICKNESS 

DAY TWO 
BICEPS 
FOREARMS 
CALVES 
HAMSTRINGS 
QUADS 

DAY THREE OFF 

DAY FOUR-REPEAT CHEST DAY ONE AND SEQUENCE BUT WITH TOTAL DIFFERENT EXERCISES 

DAY FIVE-REPEAT DAY TWO AND SEQUENCE WITH TOTAL DIFFERENT EXERCISES 

DAY SIX OFF 

DAY SEVEN-REPEAT DAY ONE AND SEQUENCE WITH TOTAL DIFFERENT EXERCISES THAN DAY ONE AND FOUR 

DAY EIGHT --REPEAT DAY TWO AND SEQUENCE WITH TOTAL DIFFERENT EXERCISES THEN DAY TWO AND FIVE 

Example Day one 
first exercise smythe incline presses (ill use the weights i use for example) 
135 for warmup for 12--185 for 8 warmup--225 for 6-8 warmup-----then 375 for 8 reps to total absolute failure (then 12-15 deep breaths) 375 for 2-4 reps to total absolute failure (then 12-15 deep breaths) 375 for 1-3 reps to absolute total failure (then a 20-30 second static hold) DONE!--thats it 375lbs for 8+4+3= 375 for 15 reps rest paused..... next week I go for 385 (again rest paused)-----directly after that rest pause set I go to extreme stretching flyes as described earlier in this post and thats it for chest and on to shoulders, triceps and back........the next day I come in to do chest would be day 4 and i would do hammer flat presses in the same rest paused manner (and then extreme stretching again)---the next day i come in to do chest is day seven and I would do my third favorite exercise rest paused and then the cycle repeats. Three chest workouts in nine days with low enough volume to recover in between workouts and high enough intensity and load to grow rapidly--my workouts last an hour--im doing one exercise for one all out balls to the wall rest pause set (i dont count warmups only the working set) ---so in simple terms I am using techniques with extreme high intensity(rest pause) which i feel make a persons strength go up as quickly as possible + low volume so i can (recover) as quickly as possible with as many growth phases (damage/remodel/recover)I can do in a years time. 

Dogg???s philosophy is correct except that people with average genetics will have to spread things out a LOT more to recover in time. Here is a Iron Addict/Dogg style routine I am currenly using. It is a 9 day rotation for each three workouts.


Bench 
Dips 
1 Arm Upright Row 
Neck Work 


Day Two 
Shrugs 
Pull-Ups 
Bent Row 
Hammer Curls 


Day Three 
Glute Ham Raise 
Leg Extensions 
Squats 
Abs 


Day One, Week Two 
Incline Dumbell Press/BP 
Incline Fly 
Lateral Raises 
Tricep Push Downs 


Day Two, Week Two 
Pull-ups/Downs, Vary Grip Every Wk 
Dumbell Curls 
Reverse Curls 
Rack-Pulls 

Day Three, Week Two 
Hanging Leg Raises 
Resistance abs 
Hammer Leg Curl 
Leg Extension 
Leg Press 

Most lifts done for one set each, either strait sets to failure or rest-pause


EXTREME stretching is key to DC???s training protocol. Here is a summary of some of the stretches done:

DC's streching methods: 
--------------------------------------------- 
chest=flat bench 90lb dumbells chest high--lungs full of air--first 10 seconds drop down into deepest stretch and then next 50 seconds really push the stretch (this really really hurts) but do it faithfully and come back in this message board in 4 weeks and tell me if your chest isn't much fuller and rounder 

triceps-seated on a flat bench-my back up against the barbell---75lb dumbell in my hand behind my head(like in an overhead dumbell extension)--sink dumbell down into position for the first 10 seconds and then an agonizing 50 seconds slightly leaning back and pushing the dumbell down with the back of my head 

shoulders-this one is tough to describe--put barbell in squat rack shoulder height--face away from it and reach back and grab it palms up (hands on bottom of bar)---walk yourself outward until you are on your heels and the stretch gets painfull--then roll your shoulders downward and hold for 60 seconds 

biceps--just like the above position but hold barbell palms down now (hands on top of bar)--sink down in a squatting position first and if you can hack it into a kneeling position and then if you can hack that sink your butt down--60 seconds--I cannot make it 60 seconds--i get to about 45--its too painfull--if you can make it 60 seconds you are either inhuman or you need to raise the bar up another rung 

back--honestly for about 3 years my training partner and I would hang a 100lb dumbell from our waist and hung on the widest chinup bar (with wrist straps) to see who could get closest to 3 minutes--I never made it--i think 2 minutes 27 seconds was my record--but my back width is by far my best bodypart--i pull on a doorknob or stationary equipment with a rounded back now and its way too hard too explain here--just try it and get your feel for it 

hamstrings--either leg up on a high barbell holding my toe and trying to force my leg straight with my free hand for an excruciating painfull 60 seconds or another exercise I could only show people and not type here 

quads--facing a barbell in a power rack about hip high --grip it and simultaneously sink down and throw your knees under the barbell and do a sissy squat underneath it while going up on your toes. then straighten your arms and lean as far back as you can---60 seconds and if this one doesn't make you hate my guts and bring tears to your eyes nothing will---do this one faithfully and tell me in 4 weeks if your quads dont look alot different than they used to 

calves--my weak bodypart that i couldnt get up too par until 2 years ago when i finally thought it out and figured out how to make them grow (with only one set twice a week too) I dont need to stretch calves after because when i do calves I explode on the positive and take 5 seconds to get back to full stretch and then 15 seconds at the very bottom "one one thousand, two one thousand, three one thousand etc" --15 seconds stretching at the bottom thinking and trying to flex my toes toward my shin--it is absolutely unbearable and you will most likely be shaking and want to give up at about 7 reps (i always go for 12reps with maximum weights)--do this on a hack squat or a leg press--my calves have finally taken off due to this and caught up to the rest of me thank god.


Here is a modified Westside Barbell routine that worked very well for me when I was power-lifting. Westside Barbell???s system calls for a max effort day (one for bench, one for squats/deads) where you work up to a single in an assistance exercise that closely resembles the lifts themselves, examples are.

Bench Assistance:
close grip bench
floor press
board press
rack press
incline press

Squat/deadlift Assistance:
good mornings
low box squat
good morning squat
dead lift off pins
safety bar squat

The max effort work is followed by assistance work for reps using exercises like tricep extensions, close grips for reps, tricep pushdowns, glute/ham raises, reverse hypers, front squats, pullthroughs, various lat and shoulder work, various sled dragging. Their repertoire of assistance work is long and varied. Max effort exercises are rotated every two weeks for intermediates and every week for advanced trainees. Rep assistance work is rotated as needed. The one constant with this system is change. Very few workouts are ever the same.

Another day a week (again one day for bench, one day for squats/deads) is dedicated to "speed" work. The speed work is done by using a percentage of you max squat or bench and moving the weight as fast as possible to build explosive strength. The percentage varies but is in the 45-65% range. Thus a 400 lb bencher using 55% would do his sets with 220. The sets for bench are 3 reps as fast as possible. The idea is to try and generate 400 or more pounds of force on the bar by moving as fast as possible. For squats sets of 2 reps are done. 9-12 sets are done for both squat and bench. The squats are all done off a box set at below parallel. Regular squats are only done at the meet. Both days various assistance work for reps are done. The focus is always on weak points.

As you can see the schedule has one training four days a week, benching twice, and squatting twice. Louis gym, Westside Barbell has produced over 20 550 + benchers and 20 something 800 + squatters. Louis himself made a 920 lb squat this year at age 52! Westside and its methods has dominated powerlifting for years now. Obviously Louis has a lot of talent at his disposal, and well I???m not that talented. Training squats and bench twice a week over trained me pretty bad. I did a recommended 9 week routine pretty much verbatim, and when that didn???t work I reduced the volume some while sticking with the 4 day schedule. No dice. Knowing I over train easy even while on gear, and also knowing Westside techniques had merit, I simply went to benching one day doing max effort work first, followed by speed work and then assistance exercises. Same for squats. I do back/bi on the third training day. 

both speed and max effort day you also do assistance excercises so it's not just a 50/50 split. Here is an example of a bench and squat w/o. It takes me an hour to and hour and 15 minutes to get through usually. 

Bench:
3 board press. work up to a max single 
speed bench using 60% of shirtless max 9 sets of 3
tricep extensions
tricep pushdown
lateral raise 

Squat/Deadlift
good mornings work up to a max single (Louis reccomends doing some form of good mornings 60-70% of the time for max effort work. Many variations are done.
Speed squat 9 sets of 2
Glute ham raise
reverse hyper

I do back/bi and abs on a third day of the week. 

Let me emphasize this is NOT how Louis lays out his programs. He insists that speed and max effort work be done on separate days of the week. As mentioned in the previous post I attempted that and overtrained badly so modified it to suit my needs. IT WORKED ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC. I ADDED WEIGHT EVERY WORKOUT (except speed work) TO ALMOST EVERY EXCERCISE! The downside of it was it really tore my joints up bad and if your joints are not very robust you may have problems.

I could go on and list a hundred variations of productive routines for the AVERAGE person (not genetic freaks that can get away with training that kills Joe average) but I will leave you with this. The average person should NEVER train more than three days a week. IT JUST DOESN???T LEAVE ENOUGH OF THE BODIES RESOURCES LEFT FOR RECOVERY. DO NOT POST THAT IT WORKS WONDERS FOR YOU BECAUSE ALL YOU ARE STATING IS THAT YOU HAVE ABOVE AVERAGE GENETICS. MOST PEOPLE FALL FLAT ON THEIR FACES TRAINING FOUR OR MORE DAYS A WEEK AND STAY DOWN AS LONG AS THEY PERSIST TRAINING THAT FREQUENTLY. 

You will note I didn???t list how many sets to do nor how many reps, nor if they should only be to failure, or use intensity enhancing techniques such as rest-pause, super-sets, etc. Here is the quick answer. 

IF you are capable of training with intensity one set AFTER warm-ups to failure is all that is needed. And as an example if you were going to squat 405 for 10 reps your warm-ups might look like this:
Free Weight Squat 20, 135 x 10, 225 x 8, 315 x 5, 365 x 3, 405 x 10
The 405 x 10 would be your single work set and if you do it correctly there is damn sure no need to do more. If you cannot generate much intensity doing two work sets will work fine, but will give you more to recover from. If you need to do more than two WORK SETS per lift your just being a pussy and should stay home. 

Intensity enhancing techniques can be used productively by many people but should be used sparingly by most people and ONLY in conjunction with a very abbreviated program. If you do a search by ???Iron Addict??? you will find articles that cover these types of details.

Let me say that if you always err on the side of doing to little you are probably on the right track. Everyone can grow well on very abbreviated routine and the more you push your ability to recover the less your actual results will be. If your training is correct you will add weight or reps or both EVERY time you hit the gym until you are VERY advanced. 

20 Rep Squat Variations

High rep squatting is one of the fastest ways to add some serious size to your wheels and also to make your body as a whole more efficient at adding muscle to your whole frame by becoming more ???metabolically efficient???. Twenty rep squats have a long tradition dating back to the 40???s as being the number one thing you can do to make your whole body break-out with new growth. They have been traditionally done by taking a weight that you BARELY make the tenth rep with and then, instead of racking the bar, rest-pause (rest and breath) for JUST long enough to get a couple more reps, then a couple more, and again and again until the full twenty have been completed. To say this is brutal is a huge understatement. Unless you have actually tried it with your true 10 rep max weight that you get 20 reps with, you really have no idea what hard training can be like. While the above described method is the tried and true method of performing 20 rep squats I have been experimenting with a variation that may be even a better method for many people to get the most out of their high rep squatting. Heresy you say! Maybe, but read on, it may make sense when your done reading. 
Let me first state that probably only 3 out of 10 people doing 20 rep squats actually do them with maximal weight. Why? Because it hurts so damn bad! Once you start the set there is truly no break from the pain, and a correctly performed set will take from 3-5 minutes to complete. There are three ways people reach failure doing these.

1. Muscular failure. 
2. Failure of the cardio-vascular system. In effect your breathing becomes so labored the set is terminated because of oxygen starvation.
3. Cumulative pain failure. This means the combined effect of muscular fatigue, cardio fatigue, and the pain itself cause the trainee to terminate the set. THIS USUALLY OCCURS BEFORE ACTUAL MUSCULAR FATIQUE TAKES PLACE! While this is not necessarily a bad thing, most people could use a little help pushing harder, and even if you go all out, here is a way to go even farther.

Since it???s usually cumulative pain that causes one to terminate the set it makes sense to try to reduce the portion of the set that provides little muscular stimulation, yet contributes to the overall pain that often causes one to rack the bar with many reps left in them. Let???s dissect the set a little to see where we run into trouble. After about ten reps (if the weight is correct) you need to stop and rest (like it???s actually rest with the heavy-ass bar on your back) and breath long enough to eke out a few more reps. Anyone that has done it can tell you that with a belt on tight and a heavy load on the bar, breathing is a pure nightmare. While the lower back/midsection is statically contracting the whole time and does contribute to overall work performed, it???s not really the work we are setting out to do with the squats. I???d just as soon save the lower back for a set of stiff-legged deadlifts or rack-pulls. 
Now here comes the heresy. What if, instead of doing the rest-pause with the bar on your back you rack it and take some REAL deep breaths instead of the half-breaths you get with the bar on your back. Am I suggesting you make it more like two or three sets done with little rest? NO WAY! I am suggesting you only leave it racked about the same amount of time you would hold it on your back. In fact, because you can take DEEP unrestrained breaths you may find your rest periods are even shorter than it would be with the bar on your back. The key to not making this a wimp set that is semi-comfortable is to time yourself doing a 20 rep set without racking the bar, and then not allowing your racked-set squats to exceed this time, or at least not exceed it by more than 30 seconds. Another excellent variation is to set a time limit of 3-4 minutes and make sure you get at least 20 reps in the allotted time period. And the next time you hit the gym, add weight and DON???T exceed the same time period. Having the luxury of training a lot of people I get to see real world results of what works and what doesn???t. I have never seen a properly applied low volume program using 20 rep squats (or deadlifts) as the cornerstone fail. But I have noted many people didn???t make the progress I thought they should have. In discussing it with them it seemed they might be holding back on the squats because of the pain factor. I simply had them rack the bar during the rest-pauses and all of a sudden they are in many cases using 25-75 lbs more for squats and overall progress goes through the roof. Is this bastardizing the time tried 20 rep squat method? Maybe, but quite frankly I care much more about results than tradition. Having a trainee go from 280 x 20 to 330 x 20 in the course of one or two sessions and having them always reach their 20 reps is a great trade off for me. It???s all to common for folks to bail at rep 17 or so because of the pain of the bar on their back and inability to breath. This happens WAY less with the rack-set method. And if you are one of those that TRULY already take your sets to the limit, you will be moving MUCH more weight with less low back stress and probably much better results. Give it a shot and post your results. You might just surprise yourself.

Staying the Course
I know what the vast majority of you are thinking after reading the above routines as the same thoughts played out in my mind after first being exposed to hardgainer type routines. I also have heard the same objections countless times from those that I have trained. It usually goes something like, well that works ok for my X (insert body-part(s) that you either don???t like to train (or don???t care much about) but what about my upper chest, or lower quads, or inner back etc. Having been only exposed to the training theories that espouse the necessity of "hitting the muscle from all angles to ensure complete development" the average trainee assumes it necessary to do many movements in order to completely stimulate growth. What is not taken in to account with this line of reasoning is that NO GROWTH WILL OCCUR IF YOU ARE CHRONICALLY OVER TRAINED. Until you can bench with 115% of bodyweight for 6-8 reps, Squat with 150% of bodyweight for 15-20 reps, and deadlift with 200% of bodyweight for 15-20 reps, lacking development of the inner head of the bicep, or the outer thigh or whatever body-part is IRRELEVANT. Some extreme Hardgainers may never reach these goals, and some may find they are not structurally suited for one of these movements, but you must at least be IN THE BALL-PARK BEFORE ANY THOUGHT OF WORKING ON DETAILS BECOMES AN ISSUE.

Think about this for a moment; how big would you have to be to ALL OVER if you could: Bench 115% of bodyweight for 8 strict reps.
Do pull-ups with body-weight + 35-50 lbs strapped to your waist for 6 reps.
Overhead press your bodyweight strict.
Squat 150% of your body-weight for 20 reps.
Perform bent-legged deadlifts with 200% of your body-weight for 20 reps.
You would be FAR stronger than 95% of the trainees you will ever encounter. And what part of the body would be lacking in development? Simple, none! And if minor imbalances do occur, these can be rectified once you are big and strong all over. All this can and MUST be accomplished without doing endless isolation movements to ensure the muscle is worked from all angles. You must first get as big as possible before worrying about the details, and for many the "details" may be an impossibility due to lack of recovery ability. But what would you rather be? A detailed weak bag of bones or an impressive physique lacking in minor refinement?
Probably the best way to ensure continued adherence to proper training techniques are:
Don't do what so many do when first exposed to abbreviated training, that is admit to themselves it makes sense, yet fail to give it a try. Many even begin to incorporate it yet because of perceived weak areas of their physique (usually all areas) add so many sets and exercises that they outstrip their bodies ability to recuperate. TRY ONE OF THE TWO DAY A WEEK ROUTINES ABOVE FOR AT LEAST 60 DAYS WITH AN OPEN MIND AND YOU WILL NEVER GO BACK TO YOUR OLD ROUTINES THAT DON'T WORK. RESULTS SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES.
Shield yourself from negativity concerning your newfound knowledge of correct training for your body type. This is best accomplished by training at home in your own gym. If this is not feasible for space or economic reasons, simply do your best to not be influenced by those training "like the pros" and making no progress. Or worst yet, those with great genetics and/or using steroids. I cannot count the times in the past when training in a commercial gym that someone (usually weighing about 140) would tell me doing warm-up then one work set each of squats and deadlifts couldn't be enough. I actually had a guy tell me I needed to do some leg extensions and leg curls to "finish" my legs after a 310 x 20 squat set. The fact that I could barely walk or that he never gains (he leg presses about 350 for 6) probably never occurred to him, and it sure didn't keep him from opening his mouth. Don't fall prey to this type of negativity that derails many that could have taken the fast path to success instead of the road to nowhere. 

Subscribe to Hardgainer Magazine, a bi-monthly magazine devoted to the training needs of the average trainee. I also heartily recommend buying the books "Brawn" and "Beyond Brawn" available at the Hardgainer Site. This will provide you with generous amounts of reality based training instruction as opposed to the garbage most people are exposed to in the gym and in popular training literature.
The above is highlighted to hopefully jolt you into developing the mindset of training according to your body type and instead of the "training of the pros". Be a weight-training success!

One set to failure Vs Multiple Sets
Here is a brief summary of some of the benefits of one-set-to-failure training:

1. Increases Recovery Ability
One set to failure training drastically increases your ability to recover from your workouts. Think about it: if you currently doing a brief warm-up followed by two all out sets for a given exercise and then you reduce your workload to one all out set you will have effectively reduced the volume of work sets by 50 percent. Do this for all your movements and you will dramatically increase your ability to recover from your workouts. Increased recovery ability will produce more muscle over time.
2. Increased Effort Level
One set to failure training allows you to truly go out all out on a movement. Knowing that you will have but one chance, or set to get the job done, you will probably find yourself training at an intensity level you never knew existed! There is something about the focus of going into a set knowing that this is the only opportunity to stimulate gains. If you???re doing two sets of an exercise it???s hard to go all out on the first one knowing you still have one of another one to do. And once you???ve done the first set almost all out, it's hard to really go all the way out one the second. A little psychological trick that I use on myself and anyone I train is, if you bail on the set before giving it your all, there is no make-up set! If someone loses their concentration, or starts to waiver and racks the bar before failure is reached, he can???t do another set! You can bet if he cares about his training he will do this only once or twice, realizing he had his chance to make progress, and now will have to wait until the next session for wherever movement in just blew-off.
3. Permits More Variety
Pay attention all of you who are sure your favorite (or lagging) muscle needs more work: One set the failure training allows for more variety in your workouts while still keeping the volume low enough to allow for recovery. We all have a limited amount of resources (recovery ability) to use in training. Using myself as example I found that in order to make good progress I can do a maximum of 6-8 work sets during the course of a workout; and I know I do even better doing only three to five hard sets. Knowing this I can budget myself to do a maximum of two heavy sets of three exercise or six different exercise of one set each. This added variety can spark both enthusiasm and muscular gains. Prior to going to one set to failure workouts I did not have the recovery ability to train complex muscle groups such as Chest and Back with more than one exercise each. Now, using chest as an example, I can do one set of dips and one set of incline dumbbell or barbell presses to help with an underdeveloped upper chest. While this doesn't give Hardgainers the ability to "specialize" on all muscle groups like the volume routines do, it does allow one to hit a lagging area and still keep volume low enough to for optimum growth.

The Downside, is one set enough?
One set to failure training, like all training methods has downsides, and isn???t applicable to every trainee or goals, but for those interested in maximum bodybuilding gains, the upside far ways the downside. Here are some potential problems to watch out for: 

1. Insufficient Effort
Not everyone is willing to train to all-out failure. Oh sure, many people will grunt and grimace, and put on a good show, but most of them dump the bar with a few reps still left in them. But if the set is not all out, all you will have done is one wishy-washy set. Do you really think one weakly done set will make you grow? I think not!
2. Possible Problem with Low Reps
One set the failure training tends to work better with higher reps. If you training is based on sets of 5, 3???s and occasional maximum singles, you may find one set is not enough. Although many elite powerlifters might disagree, as many powerlifting routines are often compromised of a brief warm-up followed by progressively heavier singles until a final (almost max) single is completed.
3. Dealing with Nay Sayers
You'll have to listen to people don't know any better tell you that you not doing enough. THIS IS THE SINGLE BIGGEST OBSTACLE TO OVERCOME FOR MOST PEOPLE. Don???t worry about what other people think. Try hardgainer strategies along with single set training for at least three months and you will never go back to volume routines and probably never look the same again!
4. Unsuitability for some
Some trainees will make better progress in multiple set routines. Everyone is different has unique response to training and with a different types of routines. Nonetheless, the best results will always be achieved by doing in the minimal amount of training that stimulates growth. For most trainees, one set for exercise will do the trick.
Making one set training work
This is really simple and should be self explanatory:
Unless you are able and willing to train until complete failure (and sometimes beyond), you will not achieve the results you are seeking. Doing a half-hearted set and dumping the bar when it starts to get uncomfortable will not produce the growth stimulus for increases size and strength. If you do not have the mentality to go all-out until there's no way to get another rep even if your life depended on it you will probably find it beneficial to add a second work set. Don't take this as cart blanch to add sets and reduce find another training protocol, and expect decreased results. Best results are achieved when training as intensely as possible while doing as few sets of possible.
Factors of success
1. Find the training volume and frequency that works for you and train within these limits. Don't waste your time trying to do a routine that has you doing too much, too frequently. Even though this is one of the most basic of the Hardgainer principles of effective training I am convinced even many readers of Hardgainer do programs that are well above the optimum level for best gains. The average Hardgainer cannot work on detail and size at the same time. Concentrate on getting strong in the big movements. Who cares if your rear delt, or outer thigh (or whatever) isn't up to par? All this means nothing if you aren't already big and strong.
2. Find the diet requirements that must be fulfilled in order for you to make gains. Be methodical, write down everything you eat for a few weeks and get a book listing calories, fat, protein and carbs. Go over your diet, are you really getting enough nutrition to pack on the muscle?
3. Getting enough protein is crucial for growth. Are your needs fulfilled? I found out by counting grams of protein consumed per day over the course of a couple of cycles that I need at least 400 grams of protein a day, and do better on about 450. Consuming any more than 550 doesn't seem to have any more effect. This is a lot of protein, more than I can comfortably consume eating plain food. I need a protein supplement to get the proper amount. This is very important, look at it this way, lets assume the trainee is working at the proper frequency and duration for himself. His caloric intake is sufficient, he makes sure he is getting enough rest, and isn't draining himself with outside the gym activities that would cut into his ability to grow. All is well except he needs 425 grams of protein a day to grow on but is consistently only getting 225-250, what happens? nothing, and by nothing I mean no gains. This is exactly how it works for me. As long as my intake is above 400 grams per day all is well, much below that and I can kiss any potential gains good-by. Your requirements may be much higher or lower, only you can determine that. The important thing is finding the level that your body needs and consistently providing yourself with this amount. I often wonder where I would be today, had I not discovered this important key.
4. With training less is more, as far as nutrition goes more is usually better. Without getting carried away, make sure your body has all the nutrients it needs in abundance. In most cases, the average person that is having a difficult time trying to gain size and strength is not consuming enough wholesome foods/supplements, pure and simple. As long as you aren't getting fat it's probably beneficial to let a little fat come along when adding muscle. Beware of the mega huge calorie weight gainers, for most people they are more appropriately termed the mega huge waist gainer. I'm not saying weight gain type supplements are useless, but for most people adding a couple of 2000 calorie liquid meals a day will make one fat very fast indeed. Be moderate, I almost always use a weight gain type supplement. But I use a 1000 calorie drink and break it up into two servings of 500 calories each. This combined with one or two low calorie milk or egg type drinks of 200-250 calories provides the additional carbs, calories and protein necessary when training at high intensity levels.
5. As far as supplements go stick to the basics. A good protein, or carb/protein mix and a good vitamin mineral mix is absolute minimum anyone should be taking. THE NUTRITION SECTION OF THIS MANUAL IS NOT COMPLETE AND IS A SMALL BOOK IN ITSELF. I WILL RELEASE IT SOON!
6. Train for strength in the powerlifts, this statement is intended for those that are more focused on bodybuilding, (the powerlifters reading this already know) spend the majority of your time focused on the big lifts, using the rep range that suits you best. It doesn't make any difference if you want to be a powerlifter or not, the three powerlifts are the answer for overall size and strength gains for all who use them. Of course there are some that aren't structurally suited for these movements. For those people good substitutes must be found. No matter what, you must be doing one of the big full body movements if you expect to make real progress. Can't squat? Focus on the deadlift. Can't deadlift? Try the Trap Bar deadlift, or heavy dumbbell deadlifting. Maybe give a Squat Machine or Hammer Leg Presss a try. Just make sure you are doing at least one of the big full body movements. Without them, most Hardgainers are doomed to failure.
7. Have a sound cycling strategy that works for you mentally, as well as physically. To a certain extent your training should fit your personality as well as your physical structure. If you are someone that thrives on change it probably won't do you much good to set up a six or eight-month cycle with a very slow progression on movements that you don't plan on changing until cycles end. If your just the opposite and are the type that likes to do things the same way all the time and are blessed with a generous amount of patients, the long slow cycle may be well suited for you.
8. Always keep a training diary. It???s much easier to figure out how to get where your going if you know where you've been. Not only should your training diary list what you have done, it should also have a list of goals and planned progression for your next training cycle. Look where you are headed. You will have a much better chance of getting to your goals if they have been written out and you have spent some time coming up with a strategy that will work for you, don't just copy a program out of a magazine and follow it blindly.
9. Safety is of the utmost importance, if you are injured you cannot train. It doesn't make any difference if you have the perfect routine, the best diet and all the rest you need, if you get injured and can't train all these factors are meaningless.
10. Ultimately how big and strong you can get depends on your genetics. Never let anyone tell different. What will make you successful, or not, is how well you are able to make the best of what you have, and then, most importantly how well you accept your limitations. Don't fall into the trap of comparing yourself with others, especially drug using genetic superiors. This will only lead to frustration and grief. I have almost too many structural faults to count, and even after building up to some fair poundage's and bodyweight am dwarfed by competitive top level bodybuilders. Yet I am a great success. Why? because I believe I am. Believe in yourself, enjoy your achievements. Compare yourself to when you started lifting, or to where you were before your last cycle, not to others. Then you will be one of weight training's true success stories.

More


Nuances

Levels of Intensity 

As most board members know I advocate low volume high intensity style training as being the best method to go about gaining strength and size. I get a lot of questions about just how hard one should train and what high intensity methods are most suitable so I figured it was time to discuss just what ???high intensity??? means. Here are some of the more common ways to do a set:

Regular training, not to failure

This is perhaps the most used (and abused) method in popular use today. It consists of lifting a weight using from 3-25 reps (6-12 being most common) and terminating the set before actual failure occurs. Failure being defined as taking the set to a point where another rep is absolutely impossible to do no matter how hard one tries using good form. Regular not to failure training is what is practiced by almost all people doing volume type training. The simple fact is that there is no way in hell someone can do 9-20 sets a body-part to failure. Ain???t gonna happen. While this type of training is the method that is mostly used by the pro???s and is very much a part of their success, it is also the method that is most responsible for all the ???failures??? that end up quitting bodybuilding because it simply doesn???t work for them. While doing these many, many sets growth is certainly stimulated, however it is never allowed to happen because doing that much work on a too frequent schedule leaves nothing left of the trainee???s recuperative ability to actually grow on. In effect the body is caught in a vicious cycle of always just trying to ???catch up??? and never has a chance to devout resources to growing.

Training to failure

This method is done by taking a weight and lifting until another rep is absolutely impossible to do in good form. If you look around you in gyms you will see many people that on the surface appear to be training to failure, but truth be told, most of them are grimacing and looking the part when they have MANY reps left in them. The bar is usually racked when it starts to hurt too bad. Truly taking a set to absolute positive failure is damn hard work and is all that is needed by most people, most of the time.

Beyond failure training

Here are a few, but definitely not all types of beyond failure training:

1. Forced reps. These are done by having your spotter give you just enough of a spot to get the weight to the contracted position so it can be lowered under control again.
2. Static contractions. While these can be done all by there self prior to reaching failure, a common use is to reach failure and then get a spot, and proceed to hold the bar in the contracted position until it can???t be held anymore and S-L-O-W-L-Y is lowered all the way down.
3. Super-sets. To do a super-set in beyond failure fashion, an isolation movement for the target muscle is done to failure, and then IMMEDIATELY with no rest, a compound movement is preformed. Examples include flyes immediately followed by bench presses. Lateral raises immediately followed by dumbbell or military presses. Leg extensions immediately followed by squats. The idea is to be able to take the muscle past the point at which failure was reached by having other muscles assist.
4. Rest/pause. The prime example here would be 20 rep squats where you take a weight that you can do a max set of 10-12 with, and at the point where another rep would be impossible, instead of racking the bar you rest/breath long enough to get another rep, and another and so-on until all 20 have been completed. Rest/pause can be used with almost any lift. Some lifts can be done while holding the bar, and others it is perfectly acceptable to drop the bar while ???resting??? long enough to get another couple reps. A great rest/pause format is to hit failure at 8, and the get 2 more, then 2 more, then 2, then 1.
5. Drop/strip sets. These are done by doing a set to failure, then IMMEDIALY stripping some weights or grabbing another lighter bar or set of dumbbells and doing more reps, and then sometimes repeating again.

As you can see there are lots of ways to lift a weight to or past failure. What works best? Well no one can argue that a set must be taken to failure to be productive and growth producing. The only problem with this method is since the intensity is so low lots of sets are usually done to stimulate growth and lots of sets = overtraining for the vast majority of trainees. Regular to positive failure training when done with real intensity and not stopped when the set gets tough, but TRULY taken to failure is just the ticket for MOST people. If your sets are truly done to failure, how many should be done? Well I can state unequivocally that one (after warm-ups) is absolutely all you need to turn on the ???growth mechanism???. Unfortunately bodybuilders read bodybuilding magazines and read all about how the pro???s train and falsely believe that a bunch of sets are needed???..they are wrong! One or at most two sets taken to positive failure are definitely all one needs to stimulate growth. That said, what about all the other ???beyond failure??? techniques? Are they needed? Will they make you grow better? Will they overtrain you? Like all things bodybuilding related the answer is ???it depends???, and ???sometimes??? for some people. If I could pick one that is most productive, rest/pause would get the nod. It allows you to keep the same ???heavy??? stress on the muscle throughout the set unlike some other techniques like drop sets or super-sets. It???s easy to apply and you can do it in a crowded gym, unlike trying to do for instance, a set of leg extensions followed by a set of squats (try that in a crowded gym where the leg extension machine is half-way across the gym from the squat rack!). And unlike forced reps it YOU lifting the weight, not your spotter. And they also allow you to do as few or as many ???after failure??? reps as you want.

Now comes the downside of HIT techniques. They WILL overtrain you if you insist on doing a whole bunch of sets of them or too many exercises too frequently. The plus side to this is done correctly they give you the absolute best chance of stimulating growth in as short as time possible with as few lifts as possible allowing you the best chance to recover and supercompensate between sessions. Should you incorporate beyond failure techniques? Yes, sometimes, with some lifts. Unless you are a fairly easy gainer I would not have you doing all your sets beyond failure, and even easy gainers do great just taking their sets to failure. If you are a hardgainer I would strongly suggest only going to positive failure (20 rep squats or deadlifts excepted) on your sets. If you fall somewhere in-between I would suggest doing a few lifts rest-pause or super-set fasion to see how you respond. BEWARE! IF YOU START MAKING GREAT PROGRESS ON A COUPLE OF LIFTS LIKE THIS DON???T AUTOMATICALLY ASSUME DOING ALL LIFTS LIKE THIS WILL ACCELERATE GAINS. IT WILL MORE LIKELY STOP ALL PROGRESS!

All this is written assuming you volume and frequency is low. Doing this type of training on a 4-6 day a week schedule with three exercises per body-part will fail 99% of those attempting it. If your training is not brief and infrequent stick to regular sets stopped short of failure. If you want to try something that REALLY works, cut your volume and frequency and TRAIN HARD!

Hope this clears up a few HIT questions.

The Rep Under a Looking Glass

The lowly rep gets taken for granted all to often in our quest for ever increasing size and strength. It is the basic unit of work that makes up weight training. Done correctly for the right number, the results are staggering. Done improperly, each rep you do can potentially injure you and NOT significantly contribute to your results. While we are all different here are some generalities about rep speed and numbers.

Low Reps

When people spend time doing low reps, like 1-4 reps, they are generally focusing on the strength component. Yes, some people build great size doing reps this low, but for most people the time under tension (TUT) is too low to significantly contribute to size gains. What? Don???t strength gains = size gains? Well, yes and no. Strength gains using a rep range that is high enough to keep the muscle loaded long enough to stimulate mass gains are what you are looking for, but when you are only putting the muscle under a load lasting from 3-15 seconds you are primarily training the neural system to become more efficient at ???firing??? the signal that tells your muscles to contract. These high loads also help stimulate ligament and tendon growth. 

Low-Medium Reps

In bodybuilding circles low reps are generally thought of as 5-8 reps. This rep range works very well for strength, and size is also built as long as the reps aren???t done too ???fast???. This means that the weight is controlled throughout the complete rep, i.e., it isn???t heaved up, and then allowed to drop during the descent. Like all things bodybuilding/weight training related, some people respond better than others to this rep range, some people build incredible size doing 6-8 reps, and for others, mostly strength is built. This has a lot to do with muscle fiber composition unique to the individual, but can also have a lot to do with how the individual rep is performed. More on this to follow???.

Medium-High Reps

Reps from 8-15 are what are traditionally done in bodybuilding to focus on size at the expense of strength. It is the range most often used by people doing ???volume??? training, and training for the pump. Because the time under tension is increased this range works very well to help accrue mass. As we will see in a minute any rep range other than very low reps can all be very effective at stimulating size goals dependent on how they are performed.

High Reps 

Most trainees do not do high reps that start at 15 and go up to 50 or even more. This is a shame because depending on how they are completed they can be absolutely the best way to go for some muscle groups, for some people. Legs especially respond well to higher reps, as do some people???s muscle groups that have primarily slow twitch fibers.

Now that rep ranges have been generically defined, what is the best way to do a rep, and how many reps should a trainee do for optimal results? Big question, and one that can???t be given as a blanket statement, but here are some guidelines. First about rep speed, look around you in the gym and you will see people practically throwing the weights and others lifting slowly and controlled. If you take a look at the people throwing them and doing their lifts in a very fast, uncontrolled fashion, one thing you will usually find as a commonality with these people is that they are usually SMALL guys! Why is this? A few things come into play here. One of the biggest reasons is that the eccentric portion (lowering the weight) of the lift is the part of the lift that is primarily responsible for muscle hypertrophy. The eccentric portion of the lift is the part that is responsible for the muscle ???damage??? that occurs during training, and this is one of the reasons your body adapts to the training load by ???super-compensating???, i.e., getting bigger and stronger. Guys that throw the weight up and allow it to drop are TOTALLY cheating themselves of the portion of the lift that is most responsible for the growth they are trying to accomplish. They are also not exposing their muscles to sufficient time under tension for optimal growth. Doing a set of 8 with a ½ second positive and ½ second negative exposes the target muscle with about a total of 12 seconds loading by the time you take into account the short pause at the top and bottom portion of the movement. Remember that:

Weight x distance x speed = work completed 

With this in mind it becomes abundantly clear that all reps are NOT created equally!

Now do that same 8 rep set with a 2 second positive and 2 second negative and you have about 32 seconds of loading, and a set that takes about 45-60 seconds to perform counting pauses. Now you have something that will effectively load the muscle, and keep it loaded for long enough to increase both size and strength. This is an almost perfect speed for most trainees and is a still fast enough to use serious weight, yet still slow enough to load the muscles long enough for effective hypertrophy training. Is two seconds up, 2 down the perfect way to perform a rep? Not at all, but it does work very well for many people. For pure strength training a slightly faster positive portion can be performed while keeping the negative at 2 or three seconds works great. Of course you need to keep in mind the range of motion of whatever exercise you are doing will somewhat determine how long a rep takes. A calf-raise has a MUCH shorter range of motion that say a deadlift, so again all lifts are not done at exactly the same cadence.

What about going slower to increase the TUT? Is this the way to go? For pure size gains I will state unequivocally YES! This is with the caveat that you have the mental fortitude to do this type of training. Here is why the average guy doesn???t do as well with 4-8 second eccentric reps. 1) They are forced to use weights that don???t stoke the ego. It???s hard for the guy that is benching 250 for 6 to drop it to 200 for 8 slow reps. Makes him look bad in front of the guys. Never mind that if you did the math (see the formula above) you would see he was actually doing more work. 2) It HURTS doing reps this slow and the pain factor simply makes most people cave-in before getting their work in.

So what are some good ways to increase TUT? Well you can increase the reps. This works fine except for the fact that it forces you to use a lighter weight thus reducing the actual load imposed on the target muscle. You can just do more sets; this too increases the total overall time your muscles are loaded for. The problem with this method is that once your training volume reaches a certain threshold you have entered the city limits of over-training where no growth is allowed within city limits. Alternatively you can do intensity enhancing techniques such as drop sets, or rest/pause that among other things significantly increase your TUT. Drop sets work well for many people as they allow you to take a weight and do your full allotment of reps using a nice controlled rep speed, and then when you fail, instead of terminating the set you immediately pick up a lighter weight and continue to do more reps. The downsides to this are: 1) That after the weight is dropped you are now lifting a lighter weight, thus the weight load perceived by your muscles is lower. 2) Too much beyond failure training tends to over-train many individuals. My favorite way of increasing TUT aside from slowing down rep speed is rest/pause. Rest pause is done by taking a weight you can get your target reps with, and then when failure is reached instead of racking the bar, you rest/breath long enough to get a couple more reps, then repeat the rest/breath sequence until your target reps are completed. Typically, the reps beyond failure are about equal to how many reps you got on the first portion of the set taken to failure. So if you got eight reps before hitting failure, you would then do 2 more, + 2 more, + 2 more, the 1 more making a total of 15 reps completed. One great feature of rest/pause is that the same heavy weight is used throughout the set. So you now took a weight you could only get 8 reps with, and instead of racking it, you rest ONLY long enough to keep the set going. The downside to rest/pause is that like any other beyond failure technique a little goes a long ways and over-training will result for many people that do too many sets like these. The classic 20 rep squat set is nothing more than a rest/pause set.

How many reps should you do? And how fast should you do them? I can???t tell you that because your goals and body is unique to you and you alone. Here are some general recommendations though. I almost always recommend 5-8 reps for bench press. Why? Because every damn person I know wants a big bench, because for some reason when the average person asks how much you can lift they are rarely asking what you can squat or deadlift. For legs most people do best on higher reps. Again this is not universal, but most folks build bigger wheels with higher reps. 10 as a minimum and as high as 50 works well. Do a all out set of 20 rest pause squats or 30 rep leg presses as your leg workout until you add a couple hundred pounds to them and tell me your legs are not looking wicked. For arm work I like to have the trainee do some work with lower reps (these don???t necessarily have to be direct arm work either, heavy back work slams bi???s as does heavy chest work slam tri???s) and some higher rep work to cover all bases. If you are only doing strait sets, the old scheme of doing one low (5-8) rep set and then doing a burnout set of 15-20 works well for many people. I like people to train abs HEAVY with reps in the 10-15 rep range because if you want a big squat and deadlift you gotta have STRONG abs. 
Back work is usually done for mid-range reps. One constant I have seen is that MOST people do VERY well on high reps for shoulders. I like 10 reps as a minimum and eventually put most people on rest/pause for shoulders because???..well???it just works for so many people. Any muscles that you are able to train to failure, and then with minimal rest, (15-30 seconds) you are able to get 3-4 more reps with are usually prime candidates for high reps or EXTENDED rest/pause sets. As far as rep speed goes a 1-1/2-2 second positive and 2-3 second negative is a good speed for most lifts, for most people. A little faster is permissible on lower reps and a little slower sometimes for mid and higher reps work wonders for many folks. If you can successfully integrate 4-8 second negatives into your program you may be absolutely AMAZED at the growth it produces, and after a short time you will probably find you are now doing the same weights you were doing before at the higher cadence. To add precision to your sets get a cheap wristwatch with a second timer. Now when you do say a set of 10 reps time how long it took to perform these ten reps. Next week if you add weight and are now doing the set in less time did you really accrue strength? Probably not, all you did was decrease the loading by performing the movement faster. Not what you wanted! All in all, everyone needs to do a little bit of all rep speeds and ranges in the long run to see what works best for them. But you already knew that huh!

As always I will leave you with a shameless plug that I am available for personal training consultation online and ALL my trainees that will listen make astounding progress. 
I ONLY WORK WITH PEOPLE THAT WILL SUCCEED! If your desire to REALLY make progress isn't there forget it. ALL my trainees make fantastic gains and progress, if you don't want it that bad forget it, I don't want you wasting our time. I can???t take you anywhere your genetics won???t allow you to go but I can help you reach your genetic potential. Here is how it works if you are interested.

It took me many, many years to truly come to my current understanding of the REAL needs of the average trainee, and even those of those with great genetic advantages. Combined with my studies and participation in bodybuilding, powerlifting and physique enhancing chemicals I truly offer some of the most comprehensive and result producing personal training available. I have trained hundreds of people throughout the years now and have literally exchanged information with thousands and can truly make a big difference in your training. Here is how my personal training consultations work: 

My price is 175 for 3 months training. This includes having me write a complete diet/training/supp routine. I will call you and do a consultation prior to writing the program and again once completed. If you prefer to do it all by email that can be done also, but I do prefer to talk to the client, as it???s possible to cover more info during a phone conversation. In addition I will answer all questions within 24 hours of receipt (worst case 48 as even I get a day off now and then) and will call you on my dime (I have unlimited long distance) whenever you need to ask a Q that is best handled by phone. If after the three months you want to stay on as a client its $35 per month. If you don???t have the full $175 up front let me know and we can start with $100 down and a commitment from you for the remainder.
I have you fill out a progress chart weekly and I monitor ALL aspects of training, diet and supplementation use to ensure your progress is consistent and CONSTANT! 
AFTER all aspects are covered and the trainee is ready to start, the three months begins. If you are not satisfied with your routine and results within a month, you may cancel and receive a refund minus $50.00 processing fee. An extensive questionnaire is given to the trainee before anything training/diet/supp wise is produced. All programs are tailored to the individual. I don't write programs without knowing everything possible about the trainee. 

Iron Addict


----------



## Chad Cena III (Feb 2, 2004)

DC and IA know their stuff and it's the only way to train.  In my opinion.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 2, 2004)

Very Long.. Pretty decent read.


----------



## JackBauer822 (Feb 2, 2004)

I just read this whole thing.  There's so much to it that it's hard to all take in.

Just to paraphrase, what is he REALLY trying to say?  Work hard only 2 days a week?  Use higher reps for some body parts?

Do you guys agree with doing higher reps for shoulders?

JB


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2004)

A lot of useful information mixed in with marketing hype and bullshit.  You think he is trying to sell you something?


----------



## JackBauer822 (Feb 2, 2004)

That's what I was thinking.  What parts do you agree with?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 3, 2004)

Well after reading the whole thing...I think it was definetly a good read as well.  Some of the things mentioned seemed to me to be conflicting (i.e. "DONT OVERTRAIN" was the whole point but then he wants you to do 10 max reps on squat then stand there with it....wait...do some more....wait....do some more.)

But i cant diss it till ive tried it.  But i think he is correct in how long you need to rest.  overall i'd say try it out for say 6 weeks...see how it works.  How often it says to work and how many sets to do, was actually pretty close to what i started doing a week ago...taht was kinda weird.  But i think it will work good for me since more than 6 total sets for a body-part for me is a lot. so 4 good working sets for eeach body-part is what i will start doing.


----------



## Mex (Feb 4, 2004)

What I don't get is: he says Mike Mentzer's training ideas didn't work for him, then he starts giving, what seems to me,  practically the same advice Mike was giving way back when. Train to failure, infrequently, form is more important than lifting huge weights, More is Not Better, diet, etc. 

Contradicting himself?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 5, 2004)

yeah...


----------



## NBaldwin (Feb 5, 2004)

Doggcraps training is the sh!t 
crazy intense


----------



## Randy (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh man...My eyes are tired now after reading all that   

And yeah, what is up with that marketing bs on the end 
Damn, everyone wants to sell something anymore..


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 15, 2004)

It was definitely long.............winded. Some of it didn't sound like bullshit, but a lot of it was either untrue or opinion. I'd much rather work on fact. And the fact is there are people on this very site making gains that longwinded article claims are not possible. I give the author half a star. And only then because he took the time to type all that shit out.


----------



## motiv8ed (Oct 29, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> It was definitely long.............winded. Some of it didn't sound like bullshit, but a lot of it was either untrue or opinion. I'd much rather work on fact. And the fact is there are people on this very site making gains that longwinded article claims are not possible. I give the author half a star. And only then because he took the time to type all that shit out.


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2004)

Saturday,

What a delayed laugh to your response.  (over 4 months later)
I'm not telling this guy any jokes


----------



## Vieope (Oct 29, 2004)

Mifody said:
			
		

> got this from iron addict over on gotfina.com.   its long as hell, but an excellent read.  hopefully someone reads it lol
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Here is a portion of a training manual I am working on. It is unfinished and the nutrition and gear sections are not attached but it is pretty good reading anyway and a way to burn some time. Some of the sections do not 100% reflect my current views as they were written years ago, but its still pretty close.
> ...


_Come again? _


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2004)

was that? Did someone write a book 

Vieope,  was there a sentence you wanted us to read in those miles of words?


----------



## WilliamB (Nov 5, 2004)

Lol he quoted "the book" in his post


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Ummm... I nominate Randy to read that and summarize for us.


----------



## IRONMAN55 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Crapolla*

I've been weightraining for twenty eight years, and professionally bodybuilding twenty of those years and i think that artical is crap. No two bodies are alike and no two bodies build alike. You have to find out what works for you and stick with it. I am 5' 10 250 lbs and can bench 525 lbs squat 815 lbs and can deadlift 440 lbs. If you just pay attention to what your doing and do some research on your own and quit listening to every tom, dick, and harry about how they workout, beleive me you'll start to see gains before you know it. Remember GO HARD OR GO HOME


----------



## smallfry (Sep 4, 2005)

yeah i would apprecaite it if you want us to obtain the knowlege in your book please summarize it up it took a long time to scroll down ..


----------



## chris2489 (Sep 4, 2005)

Think it was long enough?


----------



## HardTrainer (Sep 5, 2005)

I think its very good i have read it or something very simimlar (stuart mcroberts) before ages ago, I think the information is good the routines he gives are simimlar to the way I train, also Duncan Dounuts and a few others I think.


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

Mifody said:
			
		

> got this from iron addict over on gotfina.com.   its long as hell, but an excellent read.  hopefully someone reads it lol
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Here is a portion of a training manual I am working on. It is unfinished and the nutrition and gear sections are not attached but it is pretty good reading anyway and a way to burn some time. Some of the sections do not 100% reflect my current views as they were written years ago, but its still pretty close.
> ...


what?


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

Mifody said:
			
		

> got this from iron addict over on gotfina.com.   its long as hell, but an excellent read.  hopefully someone reads it lol
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Here is a portion of a training manual I am working on. It is unfinished and the nutrition and gear sections are not attached but it is pretty good reading anyway and a way to burn some time. Some of the sections do not 100% reflect my current views as they were written years ago, but its still pretty close.
> ...


----------



## swordfish (Sep 5, 2005)

Squats 400 x 20
Stiff-legged deadlifts 375 x 15
Bench Press 315 x 12
Pull-Up with 100 lbs extra weight x 12
Military Press Body-Weight x 10
Calf-Raise 700 x 15
Weighted Sit-Up 175 x 12

How much bigger would you be than you are now, and what muscle would be under-developed?!?!?!?!?!?



that is definetely a true statement  in the article.


----------



## lux (Sep 5, 2005)

Way too much to read for me! Lets cut straight to it and hear from some people who have experienced these routines of training around 2 days a week. I'm not saying its a load of rubbish but like many people i havn't felt confident enough to even try these routines. Yeah we know doggcrapp works,  but how about the other stuff?


----------



## Vieope (Oct 19, 2005)

Mifody said:
			
		

> got this from iron addict over on gotfina.com.   its long as hell, but an excellent read.  hopefully someone reads it lol
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Here is a portion of a training manual I am working on. It is unfinished and the nutrition and gear sections are not attached but it is pretty good reading anyway and a way to burn some time. Some of the sections do not 100% reflect my current views as they were written years ago, but its still pretty close.
> ...


_bump_


----------

